# IR1 or CR1 Visa and working



## MatthewKenward (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Morning All,

Its been a while since I have been on here but my wife (American) and I have taken the decision to start looking in to moving to the USA 

I will apply for a IR1 or CR1 visa after filling out the I-130 form etc, my wife is born American and our son has dual nationality, I am the only full UK member of the family! 

I have secured a career path but I cant find on any websites information about the ability to work on a Spouse Visa, or whether I can use this visa to apply for the Social Security card etc.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------

